# Galactica: Blood & Chrome



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Just saw the first episode of Blood & Chrome, and the Galactica in her prime is a thing of beauty! Fully Armored, and the guns... so many guns. I SINCERELY hope that Moebius has (or will get) the license for Blood and Chrome because I sure would like this version of Galactica in plastic(as well as this version of the Cylon Raider). 
Watch here, if you're so inclined.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pT79x4qM4FE#!


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Just saw the first episode of Blood & Chrome, and the Galactica in her prime is a thing of beauty! Fully Armored, and the guns... so many guns. I SINCERELY hope that Moebius has (or will get) the license for Blood and Chrome because I sure would like this version of Galactica in plastic(as well as this version of the Cylon Raider).
> Watch here, if you're so inclined.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pT79x4qM4FE#!


Just downloaded them both in 1080p and will watch them tonight when I get all my running around done......:thumbsup:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Good stuff!!! Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Episodes 1 & 2! That was awesome!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

THIS is what I had hoped NuBSG and Caprica would have been. Yse there is drama, but it is based around what they are faced with and how to cope with it.
I still want to see clear SFX shots, not the 'lens flare-shaky cam' style, but I can deal with that. Interesting characters and great hardware, this is what I have been waiting for.


----------



## Fury3 (Jan 18, 2003)

That was a tasty little teaser! I enjoyed the series so seeing this quenches the thirst for more Galactica.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Richard Baker said:


> I still want to see clear SFX shots, not the 'lens flare-shaky cam' style, but I can deal with that. Interesting characters and great hardware, this is what I have been waiting for.


Yeah, that's my one complaint about these episodes, they have that annoying NuTrek lense flare. Maybe it helps hide the fact that they don't actually have the Galactica sets anymore?


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

I am going to be patient and wait for all 10 parts to be available then do a marathon like I did with Red Dwarf 10.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

And don't forget gang the EXTENDED uncut Blue Ray will be out in February...... It's longer and has MOAR awesomeness...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Wolvster said:


> And don't forget gang the EXTENDED uncut Blue Ray will be out in February...... It's longer and has MOAR awesomeness...
> 
> :thumbsup:


 On my list!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

So far I'm digging it. Looks really good for green-screened sets the whole way through. I'm watching via youtube.com on my TV:











The only problem I have with the videos is that after watching them I'm afraid to curse for fear of causing a door to slam or a wrench to fall.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

And I'm definitely interested in a 'new" version of the Galactica. Very cool looking with all its "skin."


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I just wish SyFy would approve a new series with this. From an article I read they are supposedly trying to get away from "space shows".


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Opus Penguin said:


> I just wish SyFy would approve a new series with this. From an article I read they are supposedly trying to get away from "space shows".


God forbid they show any real Sci-Fi!!!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Opus Penguin said:


> I just wish SyFy would approve a new series with this. From an article I read they are supposedly trying to get away from "space shows".


WTF?!!?!??! 

They're already about as far away from space shows as they can get.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Opus Penguin said:


> I just wish SyFy would approve a new series with this. From an article I read they are supposedly trying to get away from "space shows".


 
Too bad most of the "space" seems to be between their ears.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

SyFy's president, Mark Stern, wants to make original programming that's cheap to produce. Apparently, NBC/Universal's new owner, Comcast, thinks SyFy has done nothing but bleed cash.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

SyFy has cancelled all of it's "space shows", the exception being the upcoming show/game "Defiance" (which really isn't a "space show" anyway). Besides their crappy made-for-TV-movies, most of their shows deal with the paranormal, supernatural or "reality" type shows (i.e. Face-Off) plus WWE. We few exceptions, SyFy has been a major disappointment.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah, for the good ol' days of 70s sci fi and science fiction mews & panel shows


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

John P said:


> WTF?!!?!??!
> 
> They're already about as far away from space shows as they can get.


Yep, my thoughts exactly. They are drifting to shows more like Warehouse 13. Though I like that show a lot, I would still like to see another BSG show.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Here is episodes 3 and 4:


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Even more Colonial ships in this episode, a heavy cruiser, the Battlestar Valkyrie, and more! The Osiris is kinda funky looking, long and flat with some underslung open bay (or something else I can't make out), but outfitted for battle.
And an older Basestar! I really couldn't make out the shapes too well, but that Basestar didn't look too much like either the TOS style or the newer ones. Hope to get a better look in the next episode(s).
I'm digging this show, too bad this is all we'll get.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thanks!...no cable yet so I had no idea. I'm loving this SH ( CLANK ) IT LOL!

COOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Episodes 5 and 6:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J3ytt0Fp3To


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

All caught up. Hard to make out detail on the super-small screen. Prolly go back and re-watch directly via YouTube at some point in the not-too-distant future. 



TIEbomber1967 said:


> *>SNIKT!<*
> 
> And an older Basestar! I really couldn't make out the shapes too well, but that Basestar didn't look too much like either the TOS style or the newer ones. Hope to get a better look in the next episode(s).


That looks to be the Guardian Basestar that we saw in _Razor_, tho I might be wrong.


----------



## Wolvster (Mar 14, 2006)

It's a " modified " version of the Guardian Basestar.

Similar, but not the same.. :dude:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Alrighty, then. Close 'nuff for gub'ment work. 

BTW, _Osiris_ (the cruiser?) was itsy-bitsy, teeny-tiny compared to that basestar!


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

Griffworks said:


> Alrighty, then. Close 'nuff for gub'ment work.
> 
> BTW, _Osiris_ (the cruiser?) was itsy-bitsy, teeny-tiny compared to that basestar!


Looks like the Osiris was about the size of one of Galactica's flight pods,judging bye the size of Vipers that left the cruisers deck.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Episodes 7 & 8.





Enjoy.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

The final web-isodes. The Galactica didn't make much of an appearance in this, but it was enjoyable overall. It would have been a good pilot episode, it's a shame there won't be any more.
Enjoy.


----------

